# Scale for LGB Feldbahn?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently discovered these little LGB "Feldbahn" wagons. Technically, I'm told that only the ones with the tiny 20mm wheels were sold as 'feldbahn', or field railway cars. The ones with a curved steel chassis, like the tipper ore car or the gondola below, all seem to have 30mm wheels and weren't advertised as 'feldbahn'. They are all tiny.

But not that tiny. I'm trying to figure out a scale for them - it looks to me as if LGB wanted to produce a 600mm railway (about 2' gauge) which would make them 7/8n2 scale. Seems a stretch, but look at these pics:









He's a Rob Bennett (large) 7/8n2 figure. Looks just fine with the wagon.










This guy is 16mm scale (1:19, Bachmann Scenecraft from the UK.) Not bad, but the planks look like 2x10s!










And he's just plain too small. (Bachmann 1:22.5)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, your logic looks sound to me.

With the 1:19 figure, the wheels are almost to his waist, when they should be to his knee or less.

The 7/8" is definitely the closest.

Greg 1,200


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For steam, the toy train tender uses the same small FRR wheels as does the trailing truck on the Chloe and olmana.


----------

